# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: اشکال در نصب نرم افزار jena

## 8650010

سلام دوستان، من می خوام با نرم افزاری به نام jena کار کنم که یک java framework است . این نرم افزار مربوط به وب معنایی است.ولی متاسفانه نمی تونم اونو نصب کنم.لطفا هر کس می تونه به من کمک کنه :افسرده:  :افسرده:

----------

